# Piece of the rainforest



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Created by our own Frogtofall Antone, available at Tropiflora, pretty cool...and sorry for the crappy pics, it's been a long day


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool, real wood?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes on drift wood, just put a piece in one of my tanks, I plan on incorporating them into a new build but in the mean time to keep them MOIS.


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

That looks great! How long did it take to grow that?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Maybe Antone will come on here and tell us.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mark those look awesome. What are the dimensions of the pieces?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice idea to incorporate the sticks into your viv.

These sticks are probably about 2 mos old at this point.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice, well done antone


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This is one of the ones Mark got. Took this pic a few weeks ago...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice to see you`re still around Antone.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

So you guys are the ones who ordered them all . They look awesome!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Mark/Antone, will that eventually spread on to your background?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Mark/Antone, will that eventually spread on to your background?


If he puts the stick on his background or near something, the moss and Peperomia will find their way to it. When I make these, I put tiny bits of live moss just under the Peperomia cuttings. So, you can see how they spread when they are happy.

I may experiment with growing these on larger, center piece type sticks as well.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay just wanted to post a legit picture that isn't from my cell phone. These are ones I still have. Love these things...

Peperomia fagerlindii (You can see in the background one I just made for comparison of how well the moss grows in)









Peperomia serpens


















Peperomia cf. jamesoniana (sorry for bad picture)


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Those are amazing. I'll have to get my hands onto one of them!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

That last one is mine Brad...


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome!!!!
thatd be a hell of a focal point to any viv I may have to build another 20G just to get one of these

well done!!


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if tropiflora sells the moss mix? Is that what was used on these branches? I've got an order with them scheduled to ship Monday. Would be nice to get some of the moss they used, but can't seem to find it in their site.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

jmdelarosa55 said:


> Does anyone know if tropiflora sells the moss mix? Is that what was used on these branches? I've got an order with them scheduled to ship Monday. Would be nice to get some of the moss they used, but can't seem to find it in their site.


Right now, we don't sell moss or any moss mix. I'm working on something though that involves sheets of moss to offer. The moss on these sticks come from some moss I've been cultivating in a tray and also from a few pots that have moss growing in them around the greenhouse. 

If you want a moss mix, Folius.net offers one.


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> Right now, we don't sell moss or any moss mix. I'm working on something though that involves sheets of moss to offer. The moss on these sticks come from some moss I've been cultivating in a tray and also from a few pots that have moss growing in them around the greenhouse.
> 
> If you want a moss mix, Folius.net offers one.


Ya that's what I keep hearing, but there out of stock. Your link actually took me to some peat moss mix made by zilla. That the same thing?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

No, that's not it.


----------



## Panther (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow! Those look great!


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

They're really cool. I want to make one of those with some _Peperomia prostrata_, I love that little plant.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> Right now, we don't sell moss or any moss mix. I'm working on something though that involves sheets of moss to offer. The moss on these sticks come from some moss I've been cultivating in a tray and also from a few pots that have moss growing in them around the greenhouse.
> 
> If you want a moss mix, Folius.net offers one.


Get sheets of live tropical moss going like BJ! You can expect many orders from me if you do so.


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

these are awesome! its a fantastic idea, and good for beginners like me who don't know where to put plants, or is worried the plant wont attach to anything..


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have one I'm putting up for sale on our VIPP list on Monday that actually has mini Vriesea bromeliads and Peperomia on it so if you want something a little differnt, you might take a look on Monday.


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

Woa, I think people on here would be at each others throats trying to get it first or else I would!  adding broms is a really good idea, I know after the angry mob gets theirs you will definitely be hearing from me.


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

They look awesome! I would like something similar in one of my tanks


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Picked one up today, wish I could have got more.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what do you use to secure the moss to the "stick" and then the plants to that "stick"? They really are neat looking.....and love the plant selection as well..


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow those are really cool.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Judy S said:


> what do you use to secure the moss to the "stick" and then the plants to that "stick"? They really are neat looking.....and love the plant selection as well..


Small pieces are tied down with fishing line. After a few months, the moss spreads and covers the line.


----------

